# Maps of khazad dum



## Alatar (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey, do any of you know where there are some decent maps of moria?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not sure if any maps of Moria have been made, have you tried searching the forums? Perhaps in one of the books of Tolkien maps out there there is something about Moria. I don't know the names of any of the books off the top of my head though.


----------



## Alatar (Oct 26, 2005)

I've seen one before from atlas of middle earth, it was good, but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 23, 2006)

The Atlas of Middle-Earth has maps of sections of Moria on pages 129-130.

These are, I gather, gleaned from descriptions of the Fellowship's journey through the mines, rather than any drawings Tolkien himself made. 

There isn't much. A large aerial view of Caradhras showing the paths the Fellowship and Gandalf travelled and how they relate to the outside of the Mountain.
Then there's a small map of what appears to be the pool and the gates to Moria. Then there's a map fo the great hall and the Chamber of Records, etc. and one of Durin's tower.

All very small, and the interior bits of Moria are woefully incomplete. The one of the halls of Moria is just a sort of floorplan of the halls the fellowship reach towards the end of their journey, and the other one of Durin's tower is a sort of cross-section which doesn't make much sense.

It's probably not what you're looking for. I don't know anywhere where you could find a map of Moria's extent though.


----------

